# Youngblood Lumber prices



## BlackNoir (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone know how much they charge for 1" Red Oak Quartersawn and 1" Cherry? I was going to get some at Forest Products Supply but theirs are S3S and I was thinking of saving money and getting RGH.

-Shay


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't get to Youngblood very often because I live less than a mile from Forest Products. Did you check their website?


----------



## BlackNoir (Dec 29, 2007)

I did but didn't find a price list.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

"I did but didn't find a price list"

CALL 'UM.


----------



## Boardman (Feb 7, 2008)

Youngblood *will* be better on price, plus you can pick out the boards you want. Just restack it neatly.
I can't say what those 2 will be because I don't get those types there. I get the wholesale price because I joined MN Woodworkers Guild, and I end up paying $2.90 for FAS red oak.


----------

